

Just Encountered Scariest Phishing Attempt Ever! Why Not to Use Chrome. - brianpetro_
http://imgur.com/gallery/LJwIU0s

======
bhhaskin
Not sure why this is a case not to use Chrome. Chrome is just like any tool,
it isn't stupid proof. Users still need to practice safe internet use.

------
edwinespinosa09
Firefox the way to go

